# "Healing" Challenge Winner



## Baron (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations to Martin for getting the most votes in the "Healing" Challenge.  He becomes this month's Laureate and has a one month FoWF subscription..


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 15, 2011)

It would be an idea to put a link to the winning poem...


----------



## feralpen (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats Martin. Great write!


----------



## Ghost (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats, Martin! 

Bloggsworth, just wait for some more time and it'll be available if you click the Home tab and scroll down.

Edit: click here


----------



## bazz cargo (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations!

Everyone was a winner.:champagne:


----------



## Gumby (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations Martin.


----------



## Martin (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, I got a bit lucky when votes against my favor got discounted. Thanks anyway all.


----------

